# 2008 Versa SL Hatch Taking on water all around



## Trivious (Mar 30, 2011)

So I have about 46k miles. I am fully loaded with a sunroof.

When it rains heavily water leaks in all 4 corners of the car.
If left overnight my windshield gets covered in dew like water on the inside and it takes a while to defrost.

I took it to Nissan yesterday and they charged me $100 to "unclog the sunroof drains". They also said "Its normal for water to get into cars".

The mildewy smell is substantially lessened now, so I believe that there was stagnant water somewhere. Today after another heavy rain, I still have some water on the driver's side floor which is dripping from the bottom left corner of the dashboard. When I opened the door and lookat the left side of my dash, there are water droplets that appear to be coming from the plastic mold running up the windshield to the roof. Nissan has not called me back about this recurring issue.

Does anyone know how to fix this and what hazards or additional problems I should expect?

:givebeer:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you purchase the car used, and if so, did you obtain the carfax? were there any hits?

windshield moulding leaking is most definitely a warranty issue. Windshields are not a wear and tear item nor is the windshield sealant.


----------



## Trivious (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought it new. 0 miles. Paid cash. (Don't like debt). Since they unclogged the sunroof drains, its not getting inside the windshield now. But I am still getting it on the side of the dash.


----------



## Trivious (Mar 30, 2011)

By the way, it has never been in an accident or had the windshield replaced.

Thanks for responding though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd continue to hound the dealer, or go to another dealer. And look into the lemon laws in your state.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I worked for Nissan for 1 years (left 2003) and I never heard that it's normal for water to leak into the car! That's just stupid! I'm going to assume that they stilll design sunroofs similar to when I was a Nissan tech, in that there are four drain tubes, one per corner, each tube traveling from the sunroof drain channel down the roof pillars. If water is coming in from the sunroof, then either a drain is clogged or there is an issue with the drain tube (either kinked or has become disconnected, usually). You brought it to the dealer and they charged you to perform a service to correct your problem. I would take it back and speak to the service manager, as well as call Nissan customer service (1-800-NISSAN-1) and report your experience, not necessarily in that order. The headliner may need to be removed to inspect the roof and drains if they can't determine the cause otherwise. Also, water leaking into the car will eventually settle under the carpet, which can cause mold, odor and corrosion issues.


----------

